# New dog-worried



## Lbrown1687 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello,
I had posted on here months ago that I had purchased a puppy but have pretty bad anxiety, and I ended up giving the dog back to the breeder after a week. She was very understanding. Well after that, I completely regretted it. I missed her all the time, and wished I never gave her away.

My boyfriend and I talked a lot about getting another one, and we did. Needless to say, my anxiety is in full notch- can't eat, I feel out of it, my stomach is so upset....all over a puppy. I know it's because of a change in my life that I am not good at. My boyfriend refuses to give this dog back, and I keep being told to stick with it and it will get better. Anyone have any advice they can give to me?

The dog is great...he is 13 weeks and so loveable! 
Thanks! 
Lindsay


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What are you anxious about? Is it looking after the puppy? If so, take a deep breath, count to ten. All your dog needs is to be kept clean, fed, exercised and loved. That's just four things. So nothing to panic about. And you have found this site, so anything bothers you post it on here, we will do our best to help you!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't be anxious .... 

You will get loads of puppy care tips on here, if you do need any help. 

Enjoy owing your puppy as they grow up so quickly, love your dog and enjoy the love you get back.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Lindsay!

Anxiety is a strange thing and as you say, is often caused by a change in your life. Some people are just more sensitive to change than others and it can be difficult issue to pinpoint exactly what you are anxious about. I suffer from anxiety at times too and it can just creep up on you overnight. 

As you have already been through this already and then realised how much you regretted giving your puppy back, I think your boyfriend is right in trying to get you to stick with it as anxiety does usually pass as this new change in your life settles down. I think it will be much easier when you get your puppy out for walks and get chatting to other dog owners, etc and the fresh air alone will help you a lot. Quite often, anxiety can disappear as quickly as it comes. I went through a terrible period of anxiety with our first dog, which almost resulted in him being rehomed and I am so glad I just stuck with it and got myself through it as he is my soulmate now and I couldn't imagine life without him. I hope you can work this through as I think the rewards will be tremendous for you and will ultimately help with any anxiety in the future as dogs can be incredibly calming. Good luck! x


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear you feel anxious, i know people can't take away what your feeling right now, but I promise it will pass and as your puppy grows and gets stronger you will feel less tense about the new puppy, lots of people experience anxiety when first getting a puppy, I myself had a little anxiety when I got my first one and I've owned dogs for 20 yrs, so I can relate to your feelings of feeling sick and not eating much I did the same infact I lost about half a stone in them first few weeks (which I was pleased with...lol) I think it's just the big change they bring and also all of a sudden this little bundle of fluff is your responsibility...it's a big responsibilty and it really can make you feel very anxious. But what I will say is try and take everything in your stride everyone on here is fantastic for giving advise and between us all we have a broad knowledge of health issues, feeding etc etc and anything else you may be worried about, lots of times people have put my mind at rest over things that may have cropped up. My dogs make me smile and laugh everyday, I have lovely walks everyday and have met so many lovely new friends since having my two, so please don't give up because all of the above will help your anxiety greatly, just getting out in the fresh air works wonders.  xx


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Lindsay,
I have been in exactly the same situation as you.I suffer with severe anxiety and also could not cope.Feel free to message me and we can chat if you like.We now have a gorgeous cockapoo Malie,who we wouldn't be without.
XClare


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I agree stick with it you will relax. Once puppy is out walking things will get easier and you can get into a proper routine. 

Can you pinpoint the exact thing that is winding you up the most. 

Go out to the shops or for a coffi take the wee one with you just zip him up in your jacket and head out with him. 

Also start contacting some training classes they should be involving for January. By going to classes it can help you with bonding between you and the pup. Also you can talk face to face with people who may be having the same feelings. 

So just try the relax and enjoy this puppy. Play with him pet him do stuff with him. Yes it's a big change but remember as we'll as you needing to fit you life round the dog he need to fit round you. So you can still do the things you normally do. In fact it might be an idea to do some of the things you normally do to calm yourself down and shoe yourself its not that big a deal.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

sweety, first bond with your new puppy and then let the love you have for each other do it thing,this love will carry you through any storm. when a puppy loves you there is no better feeling in the whole world, so just relax and let your love for each other do it's magic ok...lumpy


----------



## Lbrown1687 (Oct 18, 2012)

You are all so great and I REALLY appreciate your support!!! I wish you were here in person  . It's very hard to explain my feelings to others as they don't get it, or they think I am crazy for getting another puppy. 

Today was a bit better...ate a bit and only cried once briefly. I am a teacher so I have off until the new year. After the new year, the dog will be in his crate for about 4 hours a day. I left him in his crate for 2 hours today to see how it went...needless to say he pooped in it and acted like I left him for a century when I got home. 

Thanks again everyone!! Your support is truly appreciate...and MUCH needed!! 

Lindsay


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Try and make sure he toilet before going in the crate. Start using a word when he is about to toilet. We started off with 'peepee' and 'stinky' but ended up dropping the stinky when it became a nich same for our inca. Anyway using a toilet command can save time when your in a hurry and need them to toilet fast. The younger they are the quicker they pick it up. Just say the word when he toilets and make a big fuss and treat him. He will evetualy pee and poo more or less on command. 

Things will get easier but you will have days when you feel like you going backwords thats the same with every dog. So just relax and enjoy. 
Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lindsay - it sounds as if you are doing a great job with your pup - and everyday you get through is one day nearer to having a fabulous dog who will be your friend and companion who will always think that you are the best and will always accept you for just exactly who you are. This little guy will be your healer in time, you'll see.
You are a teacher - you will be a brilliant dog owner and trainer, you obviously have fantastic communication skills and no doubt are great at organising and sticking to a routine. Your puppy is a lucky lad.
And when it all feels too much, you can put the pup in his crate and go out, or go and stand in the garden in the rain and watch him hunt snails, or best of all, snuggle up on the sofa with a puppy hot water bottle and have a snooze!
Keep at it, there will be good days and over time there will be more and more of them.


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

I felt just like you but I really believe if I can own a dog anyone can. It took a few weeks to get a routine going but once that is established to fit around you all will be fine. You do need to bond with the puppy so play and cuddle lots. There are some great books out there to help and this forum is absolutely brilliant as others with more experience will guide you. I think it's quite natural to feel anxious - it is a big responsibility having a puppy - but in a few weeks you will be just fine! just take a day at a time..there will be accidents along the way....try not to stress..you and your puppy will learn together. It will work out but you need to do as others say..deep breaths..relax..time out for you and the puppu if it gets too much...take little one with you when you can or want to and before you know it you will wonder why you didn't have a dog before! you've done the hardest thing already and that is to say you're finding it hard. Everyone here and your boyfriend will help you. Good luck!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lindsay you are absolutely right in saying that your anxiety is difficult to pinpoint. Sometimes there is no definite reason but it's just a symptom that is there and very often just an imbalance you are going through and most probably in the back of your mind you are thinking about when you go back to work. I find lack of sleep can cause it for me and when I was going through it earlier this year, I was having big trouble sleeping which made me feel just crazy and ill but once I got back into a better routine, it made a huge difference to my enjoyment of Biscuit. You are probably just in a state of 'high alert' at the moment as you have a gorgeous new responsibility but gradually your body will just relax and allow you to enjoy what is going to be your new best friend! x


----------



## Lbrown1687 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok so just to update- I have been feeling a bit better. Your support is amazing and I honestly needed everything you all are telling me. I am so glad I found this site. I am liking being a stay at home mom... But I do have to get back to work on Jan 3rd to teach my kiddies. Cooper finally used his puppy pad to poopy this morning all by himself. I had to start using puppy pads because since we got him, we have been having non-stop rain and high winds and he hated it. I am still taking him out every 2 hours and using the same words as I do for his puppy pad- he doesn't seem to like it though lol. He only pees about 2x a day though...not sure if this is quite normal. I am in the process of crate training him little by little ( he pooped in it yesterday). Today we are going to the pet store to get goodies and to look into a puppy class. I am learning to take it day by day and worry about tomorrow, tomorrow. 

Thanks again everyone and I am sure I'll be needing more advice and support  

Lindsay


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Lindsay, I love your dogs name! Sounds like it is going really well.

Like you say, just take it day by day, he is going to be the best thing for you! xx


----------



## Lbrown1687 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have been doing well. We are on day 5 and Cooper is adjusting nicely. My anxiety has went down a lot! I still wake up sometimes and feel overly anxious, but it goes away after a bit. 

Thanks for your support! 
Lindsay


----------



## Emmelina (Oct 25, 2011)

You're not the only one out there who gets anxiety of stuff. first of all, don't beat your self up about it. that's very important because that tends to make it worse. If you can, accept that you have this anxiety, take a deep breath and try and think about how cute your pup is until the worst of it passes. I know of a place to go and find help for this problem, you'll find plenty of people in much worse shape than yourself and sometimes over way sillier stuff than the task of raising an lovely pup. I myself get anxiety attacks when I think about going down a staircase. (strange i know) anyway. If you decide to take a look it's http://www.beatingthebeast.com/forum/index.php?showforum=55 good luck with your pup and yes it does get easer with time. 

Megan took ages to get to the four hour stage of staying in the crate and you know what in retrospect i think that was i felt so much guilt at leaving her. I soon cottoned on to the whole 'hamming it up' thing she does though and realised that she was just fine and slept through most of it and worked on her rawhide bone when she wasn't sleeping. She took always acts like i have left her for a year even if I've just taken 15 mins to go down the road for a pizza. there are loads of ways to deal with this but as I kind of like the appreciation that I've come in, I decided not to. Megan is fine, I have left her with friends a couple of times and they all say that yes, for the first six minutes she worries about where I am, but after that she's fine. 

Hope that helps


----------

